# Girl kits



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I think the success of garage Girl kits means it will also be successful mainstream. Just need to find the right characters.

Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter version?)
Vampirella
Red Sonja
Raquel Welch from 1,000,000 BC
Sheena (I can help with this as I know the copyright holder and he wants to license collectables. A new Sheena movie is in the works too.)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Girl kits have been discussed on a prevoius thread.Your choice of girl kits wish list is excellent.We can only hope that they will be issued one day.Personally,I prefer the comic book version of Wonder Woman and Supergirl as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Diana Rigg as Mrs. Peel
Gabrielle Drake as Lt. Ellis from UFO
Yvonne Craig as Batgirl
Buffy
Faith
River Tam
...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wonder Woman 
Vampirella
Red Sonja
Raquel Welch from 1,000,000 BC
Diana Rigg as Mrs. Peel
Yvonne Craig as Batgirl
Buffy
River Tam

Most of these are already available in resin kit form, check http://theclubhouse1.net or http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/2k8/2k8.htm

Rob


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Lee Remick as Betty Lou Fleckum!!!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

LOL !! Your a trip !!!! Z...Jeff


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Kaylee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Charmed sisters

The Landers Sisters!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Best sculptor I've seen in this genre of kits has to be Mike Cusanelli. I'm sure his choice to sculpt original characters is in large part a result of his creativity, but licensing has to figure in there somewhere.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

His sculptures are definitely _fine_ work.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

*vampirella for sure*

This small little Vampi with resin replacement base and no bat sold on ebay for 86.00. Just in case your reading, Moebius


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Marko, while it's true that little Vampirella kit draws big bucks, I think it's probably more sentimental value & the collectability that drives the price.

I have 2 other Vampi kits in resin that are way better representations of the character than that old Aurora model (much larger scales too). I think for female figure kits in particular, you have to recognize the limitations of the available mediums. Styrene isn't the best choice for this kind of kit. The pose is limited by the constraints of the tooling process. Resin allows for much greater range of movement in the pose and far fewer seams (both big advantages if you're modelling the female form).

I'm not saying styrene kits wouldn't sell, I just believe that between the two, the resin kits would always look better.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Has anyone done a really good Anne Francis resin kit? I know there is the Flintstone Altaira kit for the PL conversion but what about a standing-up, doing-something-else version? She was HOT in that Twilight Zone episode about the chick that gets stuck on the floor of the department store that doesn't exist and then gets turned back into a mannequin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

flyingfrets said:


> Best sculptor I've seen in this genre of kits has to be Mike Cusanelli. I'm sure his choice to sculpt original characters is in large part a result of his creativity, but licensing has to figure in there somewhere.


 Whoever sculpts the Atlier-It Japanese girls is phenomenal!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Elizabeth Montgomery!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i didn't know she was a sculptor ! 
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beck said:


> i didn't know she was a sculptor !
> hb



Well, she had a hand in keeping her figure in lovely shape, I'm sure.

She's built like a Southern girl wherever she's from.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd like to see the following too:

A green Orion girl from Star Trek
Angel from the Spawn Comics
Witchblade 
Lea in bikini slave girl outfit from Star Wars

yep, if I can get my painting skills down, I could go for these.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

-Gogo, from Kill Bill: Vol. 1.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

toyroy said:


> -Gogo, from Kill Bill: Vol. 1.


 cool, but only if the skirt is real cloth


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

^^Of course! 

I get to play principal with her first, though.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

" I think it's probably more sentimental value & the collectability that drives the price."
Yes, of course. It also drove the price and is bringing Big Frankie back. I agree that resin is probably better for girl kits. I also think a well done styrene Vampi would sell very well for M & M. Just my thoughts!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd buy a styrene Vampirella in a minute. I've already got two resin Vamps but I prefer building styrene kits any day... :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> I'd buy a styrene Vampirella in a minute. I've already got two resin Vamps but I prefer building styrene kits any day... :thumbsup:


Me too. The rights should be easy.

Ask Amazing Figure Modeler's David Fisher for the best Vampi sculpt.

I'll ask the Sheena copyright holder about the model kit rights.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

If they'd release a Vampi based on Jose Gonzales' work fom the early '70s, I'm in!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

How about Vampira?



















RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I "m with you Flyingfrets, it's got to be a JG Vampi...the ONE TRUE Vampirella....as for Vampira...well I had an aunt who looked just like her except I think my aunt had real fangs.
Mcdee :devil:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Barbarella might be good in styrene.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Or in inflatable vinyl!


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Margaret Hamilton as the WWotW


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Forgive me- I'm Australian- what's WWotW ???
Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wicked Witch of the West.
Played by Margaret Hamilton in the 1939 _Wizard of Oz_.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks John. 
Chris.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks from me, too. I'm from L.A., and couldn't figure out that acronym! I thought it referred to wrestling...


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Ginger and Mary Ann in bikinis 
Planet of the Apes: Nova....Nova....Nova...NOVA !!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Old_McDonald said:


> Ginger and Mary Ann in bikinis


Wrestling with Vampirella! (and don't even worry about the cost...if need be...I'll buy them all!):thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll take a couple of cartons!!! (I'm so so so lonely.....)


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> Wicked Witch of the West.
> Played by Margaret Hamilton in the 1939 _Wizard of Oz_.


I'd buy that, provided the rest of the main characters followed.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Great Moments in Sport- Rosanne Barr and Rikki Lake mud wrestling


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you ever posted something you regret?
Chris.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Old_McDonald said:


> Ginger and Mary Ann in bikinis...


I'd take a Mary Ann... and put her in a Castle Anthrax diorama.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Great Moments in Sport-


How about Women's Roller Derby? :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

toyroy said:


> I'd take a Mary Ann... and put her in a Castle Anthrax diorama.


Gilligan- I've been a very naughty girl!!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Great Moments in Sport- Rosanne Barr and Rikki Lake mud wrestling


AAAAGGHH!! MY EYES!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Great Moments in Sports / Cannibalism - Tyson eating Holyfield's ear...:drunk:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

toyroy said:


> How about Women's Roller Derby? :thumbsup:


Raquel in Kansas City Bomber?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The Green Slave girls?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Moebius said:


> Raquel in Kansas City Bomber?


Yeah. You could re-use the lower hull of a 1/24 Jupiter 2 for the roller rink.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Y3a said:


> The Green Slave girls?


Which green slave girls are you talking about here? The ones from Star Trek? Jolly Green Giant commercials?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

How about, instead of the Robot with Dr. Smith(yawn), the Robot is carrying Penny or Judy in his arms to safety?

Sort of like this:


----------

